# fishing tonight 5-27



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

Going fishing tonight after work. The lake I am going to is a dirty lake. It is also very weedy. With the weather as nasty as it has been, what would you suggest I fish with. I fished the same lake on Monday PM and I didn't have much luck with topwater or spinnerbaits. I was thinking of trying plastics but I am not to familiar with how to rig/fish them. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Where would you look for first?

Thanks in advance for any help,


Shane


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Lets see dirty, weedy lake and bad weather, i would start with a stick of T.N.T.! What are you fishing for? If you are going for bass I would use some type of rattling crankbait.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I guess since this is in the bass fishing forum you are fishing for bass Guess i should look where i'm posting at


----------



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

How do I keep a "rattle trap" out of the weeds?

Shane


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

In muddy ponds after rains, I have had good luck with rattling crankbaits such as Storm Sub-warts. THey only dive a foot deep and displace alot of water, which will allow the bass to find them. Just don't reel too fast. You will have to fish with things that are big and bulky or have rattles. Good luck!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I wouldnt use a rattle trap because of the weeds, i would go with something like a fat rap or somthing that way you can stop on the retrieve and it will float up and you can keep it out of the weeds that way. Or rig up a worm or lizard weedless.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

A rattle trap would be good. If you are worried about the weeds then take off the rear Treble hook. YES YES I KNOW, Take it off are you crazy. well YES I am

BUT

I have done this before, fishing weedy and heavy wood type structure and the nose of the trap protects the front hook and so it does not snag so much. You may want to downsize the trap as well because you want to go as slow as possible while still making as much vibration and noise as possible.

Soft Plastics are not as productive in Dirty water because they are more of a realistic life like type of slow moving quiet bait. No noise or anything, unless you add rattles, but even then they only rattle when you move them.
If the fish are not too active You should be able to find them on points close to deep water or next to the weeds that lead to deep water. They may be sluggish but if you work the structures well you should be able to get one or two to bite.


----------

